# Rileys or Argylls



## babicma (28 Oct 2003)

I‘m considering joining the reserves here in Hamilton (SEE TOPIC: Reserve NCO or Officer??)

Now before I had the problem of choosing officer or NCO and have decided to go NCO. Now another problem has beset me. 

Should I choose the RHLI "Rileys" or the Argylls.

So if anyone from those two units could help me I would be greatfull.

These are the areas of interest I‘m looking for when I consider either RHLI or Argylls..


1. Intensity of training. Who trains harder.

2. Differences in training. For example do the Argylls do some training that the Rileys dont, and what are they??

3. Wanting to become a police officer where do most of the COP/Reservists tend to train. RHLI or Argylls.

4. What do the starting out courses look like. I know Rileys do from Jan to Jun two weekends a month and then a summer course in July to Aug.

5. When will i get to start all the fun and resume building training. eg. weapons, tactics, patroling, rappeling, sniper ASF..

Thanks to all who reply, and sorry to any who are getting annoyed with all the questions. 

I‘m really serious about getting the right training and training with the best in order to 

1. Serve My Country and 

2. To prepare, train and learn from the best to fufill my dream of being on the Hamilton Police ERU!

Cheers!


----------



## babicma (28 Oct 2003)

As it stands now the score between the two for me is:

Rileys: 1

Argylls: 1

Lets go people help me decide here!!

Cheers!


----------



## humint (28 Oct 2003)

There are some real differences between the Argylls and the RHLI. As an Argyll, I obviously favour my unit over all others. But, I‘ll try to cut through the bias here in order to a fair representation. By the way, I‘m pro CF, so it doesn‘t matter to me which unit you join, just as long as you join (and as long as it‘s not the Navy, for God‘s sake!).

The RHLI tend to be more by-the-book than the Argylls. We traing hard, work hard, and play hard.  We also have our own pub, the Pheasant Plucker, and all ranks go their after Exs and parade nights to socialize. This team approach is carried through everything we do.

We also try to break through the NCM/OFFICER barrier, and work as a team out in the field, taking all suggestions from Pte to Maj as valid and important, and in some situations you will find that rank does not exist. This can be both good and bad, but we see it is a benefit. 

The Argylls are also bigger as a unit. On Exs, you will always see a large representation of Argylls. For example, on the latest Ex, we were 2 or 3 X the size of the other units there. It is an impressive sight to see so many Argylls in one place. Moral is high and we thoroughly enjoy being a part of the unit. 

As a larger unit (double that of the RHLI), we get more money, which means that we can offer more training and employment opportunities. In the end, of course, you get out of training what you put in. We have loads of training (in fact, we have a full schedule from Sept through the start of Dec and then from Jan through March), but it is up to you to attend as many Exs and training ops as possible. 

Plus, we are building an urban ops training area. Yes, the RHLI will be able to use it. But, this is an initiative started by the Argylls. We focus on Mountain Warfare and Urban Ops. I‘m not too sure what the RHLI will focus on. Best to check with them.

We‘ve also got a lot of ex-reg force guys in our unit as senior NCOs, and some are even former JTF2. The benefit of this is that they have a lot of experience and skills. The real world result is that you learn what they know. 

The Argylls also have a Cambrian Patrol Team. This is a recce patrol team that participates in the UK  Cambrian patrol competition, an international comp involving US Rangers, SAS, and other units and special forces. We are the only Canadian reserve unit authorized to participate. This is just one of the opportunities we offer over other units in the area.   

I hope this helps. I know a few RHLIs, and they are all good guys, so don‘t get the impression I‘m trying to kick ‘em in the teeth.


----------



## leopard11 (28 Oct 2003)

what is the size of the RHLI?  last two times ive been on parade with them, they had no more than 40 or so soldiers in ranks, but i was told lots of them were on course,
what is the size of the ASH of C, ?

btw u know anderson or harris?
thanks

C/sgt Taraso, 2379 RHLI Royal Canadian Army Cadet corps


----------



## babicma (28 Oct 2003)

This is a reply I recieved of the Infantry forum. How true is this??

"Well heres how I see it, I am a Riley, but my BMQ and SQ were instructed by Argylls. I‘ve since noticed that the RHLI has better NCO‘s (ive only trained under 6 Argyll NCOs mind you). The Argylls blew their budget almost half way through the year last year and barely did any training. The RHLI does have 1 or 2 weekends a month (some months busier than others) not to mention extra trg nights here and there. WE can handle our budget and have lots of stuff planned this year focusing on FIBUA (I think thats what you meant by "building training"). During the Combat Readiness evalutions last year both the Argylls and RHLI achieved passing grades (only 4 regt‘s of the brigade did so). Lastly, the Argylls have a Sgt in the Hamilton ERU, but he is gone on a tour for a while."


Cheers


----------



## leopard11 (28 Oct 2003)

828 legion rd??? wher have i heard that b4??? oh wait thats where i parade, legion branch 60.  nice building, i did the painting inside,(well with the rest of corps)  i dont understand why they havent told us that, they dont even invite ther own cadets to a recruiting drive thats odd? jonsey i dont want to question u, but is that for sure or just hear say??


----------



## jonsey (28 Oct 2003)

I recieved an email from Leutennant Nick Arakgi, the Recruiting Officer for the RHLI. I e-mailed the Squad about coming down to check them out, and one of the responses what the Leutennant telling me that I should come down to check out the display.


----------



## leopard11 (28 Oct 2003)

k thx, i must just pop on by to see what they‘ve got set up, im already decided on RHLI tho so i dont have much of a decision to make, any clue on what time they will be there?


----------



## jonsey (28 Oct 2003)

Nope, I figured I could show up around 10, and if it‘s not running yet, I‘ll head out to one of the gutiar stores, if there are any near by.


----------



## Paras (28 Oct 2003)

Hey Humint ,RHLi isnt the only regiment going to the Cambrian Patrol,the Cameron Highlanders Of Ottawa also have troops going.


----------



## mattoigta (29 Oct 2003)

leopard11 - yeah we were on BMQ/SQ together


----------



## humint (29 Oct 2003)

Opps, my mistake. I had heard we were the only unit going. OK, glad to hear that the Camerons are going. Say hi to Lt Tittereli for us Argylls.

To answer some of the above questions:

Budget is not a concern. Last year we used much of the budget for the 100th anniversary celebrations and the Queen‘s Parade, something that does not happen that often. 

As for this year, all money is going into training and ops. And, we‘ve got loads of Exs and training ops. In fact, I‘ve had solid work every weekend (but one) since Sept. 

So, yes, we can manage our own budget. 

The Argylls are over 200 pers. Not sure what the RHLI is, but I believe your active strength is half that amount. But, being smaller is not necessarily a bad thing. Rumour has it that we‘ve got the OK to expand by another company size. Not sure when this will happen.

Many of our reg force NCOs are new, joining us over the last 8 months from PPCLI and RCR. These pers, with their exp, have really changed the approach to training. They bring bags of exp and knowledge to field exs that you just don‘t get anywhere else.

Lt Araki is a good guy. See him for more RHLI info. 

Call 905-541-ARMY for Argyll Info.


----------



## humint (29 Oct 2003)

Point of clarification: Previous poster indicated that the RHLI are on the Cambrian Patrol -- which they are not. It is the ARGYLLS who are going, along with the Cams.


----------



## babicma (30 Oct 2003)

Well, I‘VE DECIDED!!

Argylls it is!!

I went to the Argyll open house tonite and I have to say sorry to the Rileys but my new Home will be with the Argylls!

Today Im going to the CFRC and I‘m gonna put my name down to join the Argylls!

I believe I have made the best choise in choosing the best unit to serve and train with to start my new reserve career. 

Thanks alot humint you made this decision so much easier!

babicma 

CHEERS!!    

Albainn Gu-Brath 

Ne Obliviscaris


----------



## babicma (30 Oct 2003)

Oh Ya!!

Arylls: 2

RHLI: 1


----------



## leopard11 (30 Oct 2003)

fine have fun wearing a balmoral, lol Just Kidding.
Good luck with the argylls


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2003)

Hey Babmica: Thanks for coming in last night and thanks for picking the Argylls, I‘m sure you‘ll love it. Welcome aboard.

Things on parade night often run fast and furious for recruiting. It‘s a shame we can‘t spend an hour or so with each visitor to talk about the CF. But such is life. However, I did find out last night from the upper echelons that the Argylls are to develop three specialized platoons focusing on recce, assault, and security -- all with mountain and urban ops in mind. This is on top of the regular training/taskings assigned to the dets currently in op. Should be interesting and I‘ll pass along more info as it comes in.


----------



## babicma (30 Oct 2003)

Thanks humant!

The reason I picked the Argylls was because of last night and all the good things I saw and heard. Thanks alot again!

Will those special platoons be put together by seniority or just by luck?

Cheers


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2003)

I don‘t have all the details just yet, but you are usually assigned to a specialized platoon based on your training interest and qualifications. 

So, it doesn‘t matter if you are a Pte or WO, if you are qualified and want specialized training, you would be assigned to the platoon of interest. 

Now, don‘t forget that all platoon members are cross-trained, meaning that you will be exposed to all aspects regardless of the type of plat you are in. 

However, this new special tasking arrangement will take it one to two steps further, and will allow members to gain a high degree of specialization. 

It‘s probably one of the most exciting times to be  in the reserves for more than a decade. All this new specialty training is coming down the pipe due to the changing face of combat and the theatres we find ourselves in. In not just gen-force training, now we have training in urban environment against non-organized insurgents, etc. The next three to four years will bring with it some very interesting training.


----------



## jonsey (30 Oct 2003)

The Argiles had an Open House last night? Aww crap, I knew I should have checked it out.


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2003)

The Argylls are having an Open House every Wed night from 7 to 9 PM for the month of Nov. 

We‘ve got a great new video in on basic training, so come on down to check it out. 

However, in order to make it on the Jan 04 BMQ course, you need to get in ASAP and start the application process. 

Don‘t wait another minute!!! 

Go down to the CF Recruiting Centre at 55 Bay Street (across the street from Copps Colliseum) and get the  application. 

Remember, the application process doesn‘t happen over night like in US movies. It takes approx 4 to 6 weeks. Even if you are unsure about which unit you want to join, it is good to start the file now. You can always pick a unit later on.

As I said in a previous post, I don‘t care what unit you join, just as long as you join!

ARGYLL RECRUITING 905-541-ARMY.
All other units in the Hamilton Area: 905-972-4000


----------



## jonsey (30 Oct 2003)

Heh, I‘ve been to the Recruitment Centre already. I know I wont make it into the Jan BMQ, too out of shape. When does the next session start up?


----------



## leopard11 (30 Oct 2003)

hey, about the RHLI recruiting in Burlington on staurday, from 10 - 3. there going to bring down an arsenal of weapons, form GPMG, LMG, C7/C8, Carl G, 60mm mortar etc, should be quite a show, ill be there helping out and doing some recruiting from my cadet corps, 
and if u havent heard the RHLI is expanding into Burlington, opening up a burlington platoon, then moving to company size, quit big news


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2003)

Odd, the Argylls are supposed to start a det in Burlington as well. Wow, the rumour mill is really churning out the stuff nowadays. Either way, at least there will be an infr reg there, which is good news. 

Hey Jonsey, how outta shape are you? I‘m pretty sure that it would only take three or four weeks to get you into shape to pass the fitness minimum. 

The next BMQ starts in June. Even if you can‘t make the Jan course, my suggestion is that you start the application process now. If you don‘t think you‘re in good enough shape, just hold off on the fit test until you are. The important thing is that you START YOUR FILE NOW. 

Come in to the Argylls on Wed night or FRI during the day and we‘ll sort you out and will give you some exercises to get you in shape for the test.


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2003)

The Argyll Recruiting Cell will be out and about Hamilton this weekend with the recruiting vehicle. You‘ll find them at Dundurn Mall (Dundurn and King) from 1000 to 1200 Hrs and then at Lime Ridge Mall from 1300 to 1630 Hrs. Just look for the military vehicle, cam netting, and all the banners.


----------



## humint (31 Oct 2003)

100% Unofficial Argyll website at  http://argylls.topcities.com.  It‘s brand new, so it‘s a little light on content and some pages are under construction. Just give it time and it will come together. And, and icon or two is obviously ‘borrowed‘, but only for a couple of days until I find something that works and looks good.


----------



## leopard11 (31 Oct 2003)

i heard the "rumor" of the RHLI expanding to burlington


----------



## humint (31 Oct 2003)

Well, if the rumour is true, that would be good news for the RHLI. However, the RHLI barely have a company as it is in Hamilton. Are you sure it‘s not a new cadet platoon. 

There are a lot of rumours flying around because of LFRR. Only time will tell what will happen.


----------



## leopard11 (31 Oct 2003)

no there already is a RHLI cadet corps in Burlington and hamilton, from what they told us, they want to start up a new platoon in burlington, runnning in  the legion, then build up to company size, then open up an armouries in burlington, go figure, little burlington with an armourie.


----------



## leopard11 (5 Nov 2003)

Started my applications for the RHLI yesterday, went to check them out, and made the decision, already have the papers filled out, just got to drop them into the CFRC.  They are opening a platoon in burlington, and then building up to company size, at which point another location will be found (buil armoury).  If anybodys interested, the first courses in Burlington start in January, so get the papers started now, or you will be waiting till the fall.


----------



## babicma (5 Nov 2003)

So is it still gonna be called Royal HAMILTON Light Infantry or is Burlington gonna have their own name???

Cheers!


----------



## leopard11 (5 Nov 2003)

from what he said its not going to change names, he said the RHLI would be one of the few reserve units in canada to have two locations, so that would indicate to me no name change.


----------



## jonsey (5 Nov 2003)

Well, I just got back from checking out the Argylls. I‘m pretty sure I‘m going to go with them.


----------



## Piper (7 Nov 2003)

Hmmm, only two locations, eh?  The Hasty Pees have about three locations now (Belleville, Peterborough, and Cobourg); RHFC have had three locations for a good number of years (Cambridge, Kitchener, Wingham) and also hold the Freedom of the City of Waterloo.  56 Fd Regt had two locations. (St. Catharines & Niagara Falls) in the late 80s/early 90s.  Am I correct in recalling that the Grey & Simcoe Foresters are in Barrie as well as Owen Sound?  Just out of curiosity, what other primary reserve units have multiple locations? I can understand the logic behind One Regiment -- Many Locations for purposes of unified ADM work; but it is not necessarily friendly to the preservation of local military heritage.  I knew a couple of Hasty Pees in the late ‘80s who were all hot for "re-mustering" B Company as "The Peterborough Rangers" instead of being a part of a Regiment that didn‘t even perpetuate any Peterborough military units.

Neil


----------



## mattoigta (7 Nov 2003)

Lorne Scots - A Coy: Oakville, B Coy: Brampton, C Coy: Georgetown

11Fd - Guelph and Hamilton

EK Scots - Chatham and Windsor

Algonquin Regt - Timmins and North Bay


----------



## leopard11 (7 Nov 2003)

im just telling you what the RHLI officer told me, im not making any of this up on my own.


----------



## chriscalow (7 Nov 2003)

Queen‘s York Rangers.  There is a sqn in the city and one in Aurora.


----------



## Redeye (7 Nov 2003)

When the rumours started flying that 33CBG wanted to limit units to one outlying garrison, much mess banter in Peterborough swirled around reforming the Peterborough Rangers, as well as a variety of other names mostly related to the cast of characters which make up B Coy HAST & PER.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (7 Nov 2003)

4 RCR has a Garrison in London and one in Stratford.  I know about the one in Stratford because my recce det captured them on CRE.  1st Hussars have 2 locations.  Sarnia and London.  Detla Coy A & SH of C used to be located in Grimsby.  :fifty:


----------



## Danjanou (7 Nov 2003)

You‘ll find that coast to coast various units/regiments etc. have company/squadron/battery and even smaller sub units (last time I checked the LSSR had a platoon sub unit in Marathon On) often located in different locations.

Most often it will be rural units that have the sub units in different locales, as opposed to urrban based ones. It‘s simple demographics guys.

Big cities like Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, Edmonton, Halifax etc. have single units with all companies etc in one central location/armoury. They have the popuilation base to recruit and maintain the units in the immediate area at least in theory.

Smaller places, towns etc the units are usually spread out in more than one location including nearby towns. Once again the population here is more spread out so are the potential recruits etc. Simple right.

Example: 1st Bn RNFLDR is located in St. John‘s Newfoundland, a city and all sub units (companies) are (or at least were when I was there) in the same place, CFS St. John‘s/Pleastanville. 

2nd Bn RNFLDR on the other hand is what I would call a more a rural unit with each of its three rifle companies located in a seperate smaller city or town, Stephanville, Cornerbrook, Grand Falls.

BTW the unit with most sub units in different locations is as far as I know 1st Bn Nova Scotia Highlanders with 5 line companies, (plus BHQ and Admin Coy) in 5 towns in northern Nova Scotia.


----------

